# Treats



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

What treats have you used for taming?

I just wanted to get some views on treats used in the taming process. So far I've read about sunflower seeds, millet spray, and cheerios. Well, Tweets has sunflower seeds already mixed into his seed as well as millet. So until I convert him to a better diet will he work for either of those treats? And what about the cheerios? Are honey nut cheerios ok or should it be the honey free ones?


----------



## MissMoo (Mar 25, 2014)

Millet spray has been working really well for me, Sammie seems to really LOVE it even though he has it in his seed mix anyway.

I tried Sunflower seeds but he's just confused by them when I hold them for some reason, he doesn't run away, just tilts his head and looks at me as if I've lost the plot 

I've used millet to tame him enough to let me tickle his head (though he'll only let me if he's currently eating too ) It's still a massive progress so it definitely works.

I'm looking for other treats I can offer him too, he's confused by veggies and even seed sticks (the ones with honey coating?) so I'm not sure what to give him that's not seed or millet xD


----------



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

My birds go *CRAZY* for millet. It makes them uber happy. I've research and been told by other Cockatiel lovers to go with millet. But it also depends on your bird's personality.  But if possible, I agree, try starting with millet.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I use sunflower seeds. For treats, I used the hulled ones. Less mess.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I wouldn't use honey nut cheerios. The brand Cheerios in general is very high in iron which too much iron isn't good for tiels. I have found an organic cheerio type cereal that is low on iron (4% compared to, I think 40% found in cheerios) and no sugar that I give my tiel as a treat.


----------



## MissMoo (Mar 25, 2014)

Is there a list anywhere of safe cereal, I was in the supermarket yesterday looking and feeling completely overwhelmed, all I could find was honey cheerios (and I don't even know if they're the same cheerios you guys are referring to lol) I guess really I need to look for safe UK brands but there's just so many different ones, half of them say no added sugar, but when you look at the nutritional information it's packed with other sugars instead...


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice. I am going to try to introduce him to millet and see where things go. I won't give him cheerios .


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Tiki goes nuts for millet, but he will eat anything I offer to him so long as I eat it first so he knows I'm not offering him poisoned food! LOL! Silly bird!

I got him to eat veggies by taking a paper plate and making my son a plate of veggies then cutting the same type of veggies into smaller pieces and putting them on the other side of the plate and then setting the plate down in front of my 6 yr old son, putting Tiki on the table in front of the other side of the plate and telling my son to "dig in" but leave the smaller cut veggies for the bird to nibble on. So of course Tiki stepped all over the plate and then wanted my son's veggies instead of the ones I cut for him


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

That is quite cunning, and an adorable story. Thanks!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I feed my birds to a schedule which helps me train easier. A bird who is peckish, no pun intended, will want to work for food far more than a bird who has got food in their cage at all times. Try switching him to a schedule and use millet spray for training sessions. Some birds will work hard for their own food that they get on a daily basis too


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I didn't think of the schedule as a training tool. Currently he has food all the time since we don't always get up at dawn and I'm trying to make changes gradual, but I think I will try that. Thank you!


----------

